# Surgery In A Week...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You've heard me whining about other upcoming procedures, heard some of my nerves, heard some of my mistrust of Western Medicine ... in general....I'm sure you've heard more than enough so I debated on whether or not to even post anything about this here .... and have given in to peer pressure I have received from a few Outbackers who I have already told. So here it is.

As some of you know, I've been having considerable trouble with my neck and have been living with my head turned hard to the left and bent down for several months. I've also been taking enough pain meds to paralyze a horse with very little effect. Most folks get loopy on 1/2 a codeine .... I've been taking 2 Vicodin every 4 hours and a Hydromorphone in between. Until a week ago, I was also taking 800mg Motrin every 6 hrs. All that stuff has only _just barely_ been working (but HEY! They HAVE been working _enough_....although there have been times when a little bit "loopy" didn't seem like such a bad idea!) Reality is it takes A LOT of any med to have _any_ effect for me .... and, even then, my system processes it all very fast and it's gone. Tough constitution, I guess. All the testing, etc. that's been done lately finally showed a pretty messed up neck - from top to bottom - and it pinpointed a herniated disk at the base of my neck. That disk is pinching the nerve that runs down the arm into the hand - ergo. the numbness and pain when my head is NOT hard left/chin on neck. So, anyway, it's true. Neck surgery is next Thursday to remove the herniated disk....and there may be more to follow but we'll face that possibility later. I'll be in the hospital overnight and coming home on Friday. 'They" say recovery is 4-6 weeks .... but the NE Fall Rally is 2 weeks after surgery and - well - we'll be there!!!

One bright spot in all of this is that Seeker has received his "Service Dog" certification (related to the MS) so he (and Kathy) will be with me right up to the OR doors and Kathy will have him waiting for me that evening when I come out of recovery. That'll help.

Not really sure why this needed to be posted but - since it has been - good thoughts & energies would sure be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Soooooo glad you shared.... we need to send you lots of positive vibes in a way that only Outbackers can do!

Hang in there... we are pulling for you and will keep you in our thoughts!

Shannon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jud,

I'll be praying and pulling for you.

Now, quit whining!!









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Been there done that with my lower back. 7 years ago I had a badly herniated disc repaired, followed all doctor's and PT instructions and I've been good ever since. No more heavy lifting and always being mindful of what I went thru keeps me from doing too much. I think you're making a good decision, it becomes a quality of life issue, if surgery can help you be pain free and regain mobility that's a good thing.

My numbness didn't go away and strength didn't come back for a little while. The doctor told me that after I wake up after surgery I might even feel worse because the pressure is taken off of the nerve and it swells up. I didn't feel worse when I came to but everything still hurt for a little while until the swelling went down. Your results may vary and don't panic if you don't feel completely better immediately.

Depends on what you call fully recovered when they tell you 4-6 weeks. You'll be feeling better and the surgical site will have healed but the return to being back to yourself takes bit longer, but at least you'll be pain free, be encouraged by that.

Mike


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Judy,

You know I'll be praying for you (it's what I do) and looking forward to Kathy's report as soon as she's able. Hang in there. It won't be long and you'll be so grateful for the relief and appreciate so much being able to move your head again. Congratulations to Seeker! Good boy!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

That sounds like a painful pain in the ______ Neck.

I am sure the Surgery will be a blessing to the pain you have had....but All surgery is a risk......so

Good Luck!!! and On behalf of my Family,

Our Thoughts & Prayers will be with you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey wolfie!

You gotta know that we're all here and pulling for you.
Our thoughts and prayers will be with you every step of the way


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Judi,
Glad you decided to post!! I believe surgeries complimented by the power of prayer and good vibes are far more successful than surgery alone!!
Congrats to Seeker!! I thought of you both today when we met Chelsea, the quietest most friendly little Sheltie!! She was a huge HELP planting cedar trees today!!
All our best!!
TTFN
Ember and Stacey


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have had the experience that if a lot of folks are out there thinking of you and sending good thoughts your way it helps a lot. We'll all be thinking of you and hoping that the result is significant improvement over what you've been through lately!

Take care Judy!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Sweetie,

You know that our best wishes and thoughts are with you and Kath, If you need anything, just call and it will be arranged!
Take care and we will talk to you soon!

Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

More positive OB vibes from here! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Always in our thoughts and prayers...
Bob


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Judi,

Best of luck next Thursday. I know your concerns. I have had 7 lower back surgeries in the last 9 years. I had many things wrong with my back that was brought on by, among other things, a parachute accident while I was in the Army in the 80's. During the last surgery, I had 2 vertebrae removed. They then installed 4 rods and a mesh cage where they ground the removed bone and packed it into the mesh cage to create one piece of bone the length of 4 vertebrae. I have to tell you that considering the amount of pain that I WAS in I feel so much better. The only regret is that I didn't do it sooner. If I had, maybe I would not have as much nerve damage and muscle atrophy. Even though, I have to say that it is much better now.The medical world has come such a long way. I could see that even from my first surgery to my later 2 surgery's.

My family and I wish you the best and a speedy recovery. I look forward to hearing how well you will be feeling.

We'll be saying a prayer for,

Dan


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...it'll all be good with Kathy and Seeker at your side! One of our dear friends had a similar surgery last spring and is doing great now...and w/o pain or pain meds.....good thoughts from all of us headed your way


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is sending some good thoughts and energies your way! You will be in good hands and everything will be fine.

We will keep you in our prayers.

Rick and Donna


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Judi,

We'll be thinking of you this week and saying extra prayers that it all works out for you! Glad to hear that Seeker got his certificate, he's a smart cookie! My kids are still talking about him!







Please be sure to have Kathy keep us all posted, we'll be looking for an update as to how you are doing!

Anne


----------



## Camping Loser (May 28, 2008)

Good Luck, Thoughts and Energies Judi.









I agree with ember:
"surgeries complimented by the power of prayer and good vibes are far more successful than surgery alone!!"

XO


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Judi

All the very best next thurs. I know you will do well except for the hospital food...well you can eat that stuff anyway....I bet you Seeker might even take you up on it.









Thanks for sharing.

Wish you all the very best

Thor and family


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Judi!!
You know, for some reason, people stare at you when you walk around with your left ear almost touching your left shoulder.







You're thinking "aahhhh......my neck finally eased off some", and you really could care less what anyone else is thinking!!








If it makes you feel any better, I've been-there-done-that twice. End result, after 2 surgeries, fused from C-3 to C-7. I have never regretted it, especially since I'm allergic to most pain meds, and "feeling loopy" as you put it, isn't my thing.
The pain (except at the incision site, of course) is gone (that's minimal, BTW), when you wake up in recovery, but it takes a while for the numbness/tingling to go away in your arm and hand. It will gradually go away. Just be patient.
The downside is the loss of some range-of-motion with your neck (worse after the 2nd surgery). Make sure you get some of those blind-spot stick-ons to go on your mirrors, if you don't have them, already, to assist you with merging traffic.
BTW! THE GOOD NEWS!! You'll be fine to go to the rally AND enjoy it!!
You'll be in my thoughts and prayers!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*****CAPTAIN'S LOG: Tuesday, 19:30*****

Well, talk about the ultimate irony. Judi's just getting really mentally ready for a surgery she's terrified of, and the surgeon isn't sure this is the right thing. [*Flash* - the power of Outbacker prayers comes thru AGAIN!!!.) He's the best - if he's not 100% sure it's the right thing, he's very hesitant to do anything. So, long and short, the doctors (yes - he consulted with her neurologist, too!) aren't sure this isn't something that can respond more effectively to physical therapy (or at least, as well) so he's recommending not doing the surgery.







Needless to say, we're in a kind of shock right now and having a stiff drink (or 2).

We'll let you know how things progress, but for now, we thank you with all of both of our hearts for all your love, support, prayers, totems, whatever you did to be sure the universe takes care of Judi in the right way. We love you all. God, we're tired.

Kathy


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat news girls! I'm sure it will work out for the best! as one who has had 12 knee surgeries and wishes he had none, it's not always the best answer!
Take care and talk to you soon1
Steve


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*That's great news. *

Even better news that your Doc would rather not rush into surgery until other, less invasive and procedures or therapy has been tried.

I've just had a flare-up of the arthritis in my neck (probably due to the changing Illinois weather) and like the few, nearly debilitating instances before - the stretching, flexing, and bending exercises (and a lot of Aleve) have helped tremendously. (And then there's the rotator-cuff surgery two years ago.)

Needless to say, the physical therapy is as good as it's cracked up to be! I think Docs are beginning to realize the recuperative powers of the body. If they can just learn how to help it along and ease the pain for the patient, time, PT, and exercise can do a lot.

Hope the news gets even better!

Keep up the positive attitude. (And the stiff drinks can help, too!)

Mike

PS: Haven't heard about any recent adventures around Wolfwood, concerning those two cute kitties!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> PS: Haven't heard about any recent adventures around Wolfwood, concerning those two cute kitties!


Agree on the fact is it great news you don't have to have the surgery....

....now, what about the bird?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's really good news right????? I bet it's kind of a relief too!
I'm glad to know that your doctors don't just do surgery for the heck of it and hope for the best.
It sounds like they truly care about you...and that's a GOOD THING!

Now you can focus on what's most important...Wagonmistress!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> *****CAPTAIN'S LOG: Tuesday, 19:30*****
> 
> Well, talk about the ultimate irony. Judi's just getting really mentally ready for a surgery she's terrified of, and the surgeon isn't sure this is the right thing. [*Flash* - the power of Outbacker prayers comes thru AGAIN!!!.) He's the best - if he's not 100% sure it's the right thing, he's very hesitant to do anything. So, long and short, the doctors (yes - he consulted with her neurologist, too!) aren't sure this isn't something that can respond more effectively to physical therapy (or at least, as well) so he's recommending not doing the surgery.
> 
> ...


*AWESOME NEWS INDEED!!*

Yup the *Outbackers Prayers come through again!!*


















































We are sooo happy to hear this Kath & Judi....what a relief.

Our thoughts, parayers and positive energies will still be sent up to you for complete healing.

Love you,








Tami, John & John Luke
XOXOX


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, that does sound promising! Let's continue to pray for the best.

Hang in there, Jud.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Keeping you in our prayers!!! Doctors know best. Good thing they are being very certain of doing what is right !
Hang in there !!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you, all. I don't know what else to say. I asked Kathy to post something last night 'cuz (1) I really had no idea what the Dr. had said; and (2) my brain had stopped - simply stopped. True overload is a funny thing. I _can_ tell you that, as we stumbled out of the office, Kathy said "This is all gonna sound really strange on Outbackers."







Funny where a mind goes when it has _NO IDEA_ where else to turn. She was exhausted and stunned, too - but, as usual, came through. We knew you'd want to know.

So - a new day dawns and my head is a little clearer. I do remember some of the discussion - but not all of it. And I must apologize to those of who who called, PM'd, or eMailed us last night - - - I don't think my responses made much sense .... even less than usual







But - nonetheless - it was good to hear from you! Thank you









We are waiting to hear about a source & timing for the right kind of PT. The surgeon says that "with time", PT could help. I don't know what "with time" means but I've already been on 1 form or another of pain meds (usually, several) for 5 mths and, yesterday, he said that 1 of them is "highly addictive". 1 had to be stopped in prep for the surgery. That comes back into the mix now and the addictive one gets held out "just in case". At least I do now have something "in reserve" ... which I didn't have before....so I can 'boost" it up for sleeping or if needed otherwise. The surgery may have been cancelled (and that's definitely a really good thing!!





















) ... but the extreme discomfort is still there and I still can't drive.

He also wants me to go back to a different Pain Clinic and pursue that Epidural that the other place said wouldn't do any good (since I already get an even more powerful steroid injections for the MS....and they haven't taken care of this). His choice is a different clinic - but the timing didn't work with them so we went to a different place. He disagrees with the position that it wouldn't help. So - we'll pursue this again with a much more flexible time schedule and get into his choice of places .... 'though I'm no more excited about this option _NOW_ than I was before.

Until then (when??) - the drugs continue. Thanks for putting up with me, for being here to lean on, for being an alternate "voice in my head", and for just being a _*GREAT*_ distraction! My mobility is pretty limited from a stationary position with my head cranked to one side ..... but the laptop can be moved anywhere







and, somehow, you guys are here (almost) 24/7 !!!

Thanks, Outbackers! You're the best!!!!

[btw, Magellan is doing just fine!]


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

[btw, Magellan is doing just fine!]








[/quote]

Well, you did say just a couple of days ago that Magellan was, well, cocking his head back and forth. Do you think he's trying to look you straight in the face?









Anyway, good luck. My only caveat is that if the pain gets too intense, you may have to start INSISTING that something else be done. From the peanut gallery, I've seen that Docs just don't like neck surgeries because there is so much room for error, or at least for just not fixing things. You will have to help them decide by just how much pain tolerance you have, and how your quality of life is affected. Certainly, your case is complicated by the MS...but criminy...how much can a person take? I know you are understandably relieved by the surgery cancellation. So in the meantime, keep your wits about you...and as always, you and yours are in my prayers.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> > [btw, Magellan is doing just fine!]
> 
> 
> Well, you did say just a couple of days ago that Magellan was, well, cocking his head back and forth. Do you think he's trying to look you straight in the face?
> ...


Bob - trust me - when the alternative is surgery ....especially surgery that messes with my spinal column (yanno - that "room for error" thing







) .... my pain tolerance is _EXCEPTIONALLY_ high!! But I do understand what you're saying and we are aware of those 'nagging little details'. He did acknowledge that "my case is complicated by the MS" .... yeah, we figured that out ourselves .... but I can't be the 1st







As for the "wits" .... they're here somewhere, I just can't remember where.

No doubt Magellan is trying to figure me out .... she (he?) now comes out of her nesting box every time I go out to the garage. She stands there and 'stares' - head cocking back & forth. As soon as I put food & water down, she eats....with me standing within a foot or so. Doesn't seem to be nervous about me being nearby. The dogs were inside barking this morning and her head cocked with each bark but, again, she didn't seem particularly nervous.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad to see that there are still Doctors that treat the way yours is. I hope the new treatments will help decrease the pain and increase your mobility. Keep up and by all means, whenever you need, there's a whole bucketful of the Outbackers to beam thoughts your way.

Best wishes to you both, hang in there, and if you need new drink recipes to try out give us a shout.

Strong healing prayers from us zooming NE.
Carl


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Judi,
Glad to hear that they have decided to try an alternative to surgery!! Hope the alternative works fantastic!! Rooting for a great recovery!!
Darlene


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

No cutting is always a good deal in my book! Take care, and keep us posted. Prayers and good thoughts still coming your way!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Not much to add other than my name to the list of those reminding you that we're here for you both 24/7.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

nonny said:


> Not much to add other than my name to the list of those reminding you that we're here for you both 24/7.


To Both of you ...my you always know you are in My Prayers and thoughts daily ..........I wish that I could be there close by to be of some daily help to you both,but since I can not ,Just know that I am ( as well as all other OB friends) are here for you.

Lynn


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Thank you, all. I don't know what else to say. I asked Kathy to post something last night 'cuz (1) I really had no idea what the Dr. had said; and (2) my brain had stopped - simply stopped. True overload is a funny thing. I _can_ tell you that, as we stumbled out of the office, Kathy said "This is all gonna sound really strange on Outbackers."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really must check the boards a little more often, I miss stuff like this! I'm glad that the doctor was wise enough to cancel the surgery for you but sorry to hear that you have to continue being in pain. I'm sure you had yourself mentally prepared so this is probably difficult for you. However, that said, in some way this is probably the best course for you, perhaps the outcome of the surgery could have been far worse than what you are dealing with now. Although that's not any consoloation. Maybe it's the outbackers thoughts and prayers with you that has led you to this road, AND maybe the outbacker thoughts and prayers that will continue to be with you will help in your future treatments! I'm sure you realize you are not alone, we are all thinking of you. I can't even begin to tell you how many times I thought of you today, I'm really looking forward to seeing you and Kathy next weekend at our big fall rally! Take it easy and know that both Rick and I are thinking of you!!!









P.S. Glad to hear Magellan is doing well, the kids will be happy to hear!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's hoping that PT will help avoid surgery!

It's nice that your doctor is concerned about one of your meds being addicting, but unfortunately the alternative is what, extreme pain? Watch out for the Vicodin too, there's quite a bit of Tylenol in those little Vic-ee-poos. Twelve tabs a day short-term, and no more than 8 per day long-term and your liver will thank you!

Soon you'll be back to your old self - loopy without the aid of drugs


----------

